# Newbie-What is this fish?



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bluefish


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## KnottiBoi (May 10, 2009)

BLUEFISH - Pomatomus saltatrix Family Pomatomidae, BLUEFISHES

*Description:* color blue or greenish blue on back, sides silvery; mouth large; teeth prominent, sharp, and compressed; dorsal and anal fins nearly the same size; scales small; lateral line almost straight.
*Similar fish:* blue runner, C. crysos.
*Where found:* young can be found INSHORE spring and summer, moving OFFSHORE to join adults fall and winter.
*Size:* most west coast catches under 3 pounds, much larger on east coast.
*Remarks:* travels in large schools, following schools of baitfish; cannibalistic; all members of a given school about the same size; spawning occurs OFFSHORE in spring and summer.



http://texasgulfcoastfishing.com/bluefish.html


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *KnottiBoi (11/7/2009)*BLUEFISH - Pomatomus saltatrix Family Pomatomidae, BLUEFISHES
> 
> *Description:* color blue or greenish blue on back, sides silvery; mouth large; teeth prominent, sharp, and compressed; dorsal and anal fins nearly the same size; scales small; lateral line almost straight.
> *Similar fish:* blue runner, C. crysos.
> ...


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks. Caught him in the surf around 4pm today.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

They are decent enough to eat, keep iced well, try smoking.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *naclh2oDave (11/7/2009)*They are decent enough to eat, keep iced well, try smoking.


Yepper sharks love to eat em!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

one of my favorite fish to catch .



just remember, they can see well out of the water so watch those fingers !



good catch !


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

> *KnottiBoi (11/7/2009)*BLUEFISH - Pomatomus saltatrix Family Pomatomidae, BLUEFISHES
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You missed the most important part. 12inch minimum size limit, and you can keep 10 per person per day.



Good luck,

Alex


----------

